# AutoFest 2008 Dinner - Reservations will begin on March 9th, 2008



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

Just wanted to pass along this info that was received last night directly from Mark Hosaflook that puts on AutoFest. 

Thanks...Jeff Clemence - Motor City Toyz


Reservations for this year’s Johnny Lightning Fest Feast at the 2008 AutoFest will officially start Sunday, March 9th, 2008 at 8:00 P.M. EST. To make reservations please E-mail the number to attend and the full names of those attending to [email protected]. These will be reserved in the order they are received. Payment locks in your reservation and you have until March 31st to pay in full. 

This year’s Dinner will kick start the weekend activities and give us all a chance to meet and talk with official representatives for Johnny Lightning, GreenLight, MotorMax and AutoWorld as all are scheduled to give presentations. As you all know the ever popular Dinner Totes seemed to grow by the week last year and you never know what might end up as treasure as Johnny Lightning has already set the stage with a factory produced and sealed blister version of the 1970 Dodge Challenger RT in full AutoFest treatments and blister . Tom Zahorsky himself has informed us that there is a little “surprise” in store for us as well. Since numbers are limited and so that you can see if your reservation is honored and eventually secured with payment to aid in confusion ONE information thread will be posted for this event at the HobbyTalk boards under the Johnny Lightning section with a sticky attached. It will be updated on a daily basis as well. Last year’s Dinner sold out in less than five days and with this year’s line up of those attending and after the bounty found in each Tote we can’t guarantee how long this will stay open. We look forward to seeing everyone back at the show again! For more information please go to our website at www.theautofest.com

Many thanks,

The AutoFest Group


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

Over 90 reservations have been made in the first hour and there is only room for 120 so if you are interested please reserve now. AutoWorld will be on hand with another presentation, special slot cars, event only slot cars, custom contest so don't miss out.

Mark


----------

